# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Wear OS, an operating system for smartwatches, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home Page - wearos.google.com

Wear OS on Wikipedia




> Android Wear is a version of Google's Android operating system designed for smartwatches and other wearables. The operating system was previewed on 18 March 2014, and integrates Google Now functionality into a smartwatch form factor. Companies including Motorola, Samsung, LG, HTC and ASUS have been announced as partners in the project, with Motorola and LG announcing devices on the launch date.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google reveals Android Wear, an operating system for smartwatches"
Smartwatches coming soon from Motorola, Samsung, LG, and more

by Dante D'Orazio
March 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Motorola, LG announce upcoming Android Wear smartwatches"

by Dieter Bohn
March 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The Vergecast 116 - Getting in touch with Android Wear 

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> The Vergecast is a discussion of all things relevant and irreverent in the worlds of art, culture, science, and technology. On this week's episode, we discuss the announcement of Android Wear, the presence of VR at GDC 2014, and the hiatus of the show.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony won't use Android Wear, will stick with Smartwatch (for now)"
Updated: In a later statement, Sony cracked open the door to working with Google, saying it would "evaluate opportunities across a number of areas."

by Roger Cheng
March 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's Android Wear Smartwatch to get here in time for Christmas"

by Art Villasanta
April 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear Stackable Notifications 

Published on Apr 25, 2014




> With Android Wear, we're introducing stackable notifications, which allow you to see fine-grained detail of multiple notifications when glancing at your wearable device. These notifications can be actioned individually directly from the wearable, so the user does not have to bring their phone out of their pocket. +Wayne Piekarski shows how you can update your existing notification code to take advantage of this new feature on Android Wear devices, allowing faster and easier access to information than ever before.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung, LG debut their Android Wear smartwatches 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Google's version of Android for wearables is nigh upon us, with Samsung and LG both now taking pre-orders and Motorola's gorgeous, round Moto 360 coming later this year. Ordering pizza will never be the same!

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear at Google I/O 2014

 Published on Jul 8, 2014




> Catch everything you need to know about Android Wear from I/O 2014's keynote address, in just two minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear review

 Published on Jul 7, 2014




> Google's solution to the smartwatch dilemma is to extend its Android platform -- which has very strong market share and developer support -- to the wearables genre with Android Wear.
> Read more here: 
> "Android Wear review: Taking smartwatches in the right direction"
> 
> by Brad Molen
> July 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The best new Android Wear apps 

Published on Jul 9, 2014




> The first apps to support Android Wear are out and we've picked out favorites from the first batch. Call a car, order a pizza, and check off your Evernote to-do list, all from your wrist.

----------


## Airicist

Why Android Wear is worth watching 

 Published on Jul 29, 2014




> Brian Cooley discusses the emergence of Google's Android Wear OS in the nascent smartwatch market and tells you what developers need to do to make it appealing to consumers.

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear: Fashionably late at a glance

Published on Aug 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear: Safari at a glance 

Published on Aug 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear adds Wi-Fi support, wrist gestures 

Published on Apr 20, 2015




> Google's smartwatch software update introduces new features to battle the Apple Watch. Meanwhile, a Quirky security measure bricks its smart-home Wink Hubs. Oops!

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear 2.0’s most exciting improvements

Published on Feb 7, 2017




> Google’s wrist-based operating system is about to receive a major overhaul. Here are a few of the coolest features coming to a smartwatch near you soon.

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear 2.0 debuts on two new LG smartwatches

Published on Feb 8, 2017




> The LG Watch Style and Sport and the first two devices to feature the long-awaited update to Google’s wearable OS.

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear 2.0 for Developers

Published on Feb 9, 2017




> An overview for developers about new Android Wear 2.0 features, including material design, watch face complications and standalone functionalities.

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear: Make the most of every opportunity

Published on Jun 6, 2017




> Get notifications, follow directions, and send texts. All from your Android Wear smartwatch.

----------


## Airicist

Wear OS review

Published on Sep 28, 2018




> Google's new version of Wear OS is rolling out to smartwatches and wearables. It brings big changes to navigation, assistant, and Google Fit, but is it worth keeping on your wrist?

----------


## Kavin

Werable tech has really improved this year. 
I am very excited to see what these manufacturer has for us next year when they bring news generations of their smartwatches.

----------

